# Starting issue - takes several cranks



## jeremy156 (Sep 23, 2020)

Puzzling problem on a 2010 1.4 Golf we recently picked up for my partner's son. When turning the key, the engine cranks, almost fires but the starter motor shuts off before it's had a chance. You need to do this several times before the engine eventually picks up and runs once the starter has cut off.

I replaced the high pressure fuel pump as the electrical connector was hanging off, but no improvement. I also replaced the camshaft position sensor as the code reader was reporting "implausible value", again to no avail. No other codes.

I'm aware of a faint smell of petrol (gasoline) at the rear right of the car, so perhaps a fuel host leak? Low pressure fuel pump problem?

Wondering what you might suggest is my next area to explore... spark plugs are recent and the engine runs beautifully once started - silent at idle, plenty of pull, etc.

As a newcomer to the world of VW I would be grateful for some direction.

Jeremy


----------

